# Install Error I-001



## Snake_Bite (Feb 17, 2009)

:sigh: Hi there everyone. Yes, I keep getting this error trying to install an X-FI Extreme Gamer sound card. Installation stops at around 63% before the error pops up. Although, the last two times the error arrived at 56%.
My OS is as follows: 
Windows 7 Home Premium Edition.
Two Seagate Sata 320 GB Hard Drives
AsusTek Motherboard M2N68-VM
CPU AMD Athlon 64x2 6000+
3GB Corsair Memory
Radeon HD 5858 Video Card
Before any install attempts, I completely uninstalled and removed all traces of previous sound files etc. using Driver Cleaner.Net
Is there anyone who is able to assist me? Creative support does not seem to be very dependable, for this type of sound card, judging by all of the negative comments on their forums. So, here I am.
By the way, the installation disks I received, with the sound card, were for Windows XP and Vista Operating Systems. Naturally, Ive been using the Vista disk. There was no Windows 7 installation disk. 
A solution, to this aggravating problem, will be very much appreciated indeed! Cheers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Download the drivers from the Creative website.


----------



## Snake_Bite (Feb 17, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Download the drivers from the Creative website.


The drivers I am trying to install are from the Creative website. However, Dogg, I appreciate your kind offer of assistance.:wave:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry, you didn't say you tried the new drivers, only this "Naturally, Ive been using the Vista disk".


----------



## Snake_Bite (Feb 17, 2009)

Not a problem Dogg. Certainly did not express myself as clearly as I thought.


----------



## makdt (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Snake Bite,
Did you find a solution for this? 
I have an x-fi elite pro and get the same error. I narrowed it down to the installation of the Creative entertainment center(after installing drivers and everything else separately by downloading from the website). After the error it installs reboots and runs, but the system becomes very unstable, no other programs can run correctly.
If I don't install Entertainment center I can';t use my remote and correct an error in the 5.1 Channel sound

They told me to try this 
http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=14156
The card works fine without the netertainment center except for those two things. I really want those two things to work as well.
any ideas/solutions/fixes?


----------

